# Netting/Catching Shad and Skipjack



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am looking to stock up my freezer with some shad and skipjack. Just wondering if it is possible to get them from the Ohio river from the bank in the Cincy area? I have my cast net as well as sabiki bait rigs.... Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

I haven't personally netted shad or skipjack, however I have talked with guys who go out on the OR and have been successful, I am not sure how far you are away from East Fork lake, but if you head to the beach you can get tons of shad. We got some nice shad at night and wasn't really a problem. The boat ramp at Smith Fields off of eastern ave right before you get downtown has shad. Hopefully this helps you out a little bit.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Skizzy. I am not too far from EF. I might run over there and give it a try.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

You can easily get hem on the ohio river....But it sometimes takes patience to find them... Find some tributaries off the main river and use your cast net... I have caught more shad than I can pull in in one cast before from a tributary on the bank....and I have also thrown for hours even on a boat looking for them....


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

With a bright sun and no breeze. I've not found a substantial amount of skips under any other circumstances, although I'm sure some have. Those days seem to be in September and October for me. I've netted small skips in the summer but never in dirty water. 

Shad can be found from the bank near grass or slimy concrete as they'll feed on that stuff. I am always in my boat so I can't vouch for bank netting but places like EF, Rocky Fork, local lakes, spillways, etc all hold shad. 

UFM82


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

hey man i was up at east fork this past yesterday and found a good amount of shad "3-6 in" good catin size up in the back of the creeks/coves. most of the lake is dirty but the creeks are runin real clean and those shad are all in the nice water. look to seem them spit on the surface and throw your net in the genral directions. i got about 60 in 20 cast. also got some nice crappie up in those creeks too! good luck!


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

You can get a ton of skips in may as soon as the water is below 28 feet cincy level and it is sunny out. Markland Dam is a good place.


----------

